# Thickness Planer HELP



## hossyman (Mar 23, 2010)

I need a planer. Money is less the issue in terms of not wasting it on something more than I need. The 735 is more than I need, but all the reviews on anything less say they are basically sniping pieces of junk. Any suggestions, or should I just bite the bullet and get the Dewalt735 ( 549.00 at Lowes now) ? Any thoughts or help would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeeDBee (Oct 27, 2008)

*DeWalt 735 Planer*

I went through the same stuff and after hours and hours of research decided on the DeWalt 735. I'm very happy with it. The snipe problem is not limited to the less expensive units. Here's a picture of how I mounted mine in a skid that sits on sawhorses but gives me excellent control on the exit side.

Chuck


----------



## SeeDBee (Oct 27, 2008)

*DeWalt Planer*

Here's a picture of the planer skid stored up against the wall. The planer is bolted to the skid so it's ready to use when I pull it down and mount it on the sawhorses.


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the 735. I'm not much help as I do not have experience with other planers, however, if I had to do it over I would buy the 735 again. The only factor to change this was if I needed something wider than 13".


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, the 735 does produce some snipe, but that can be all but eliminated by running the workpiece through at an angle on the final, finishing cut...


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Go for it I've had mind in very heavy use for years now and no major issues


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

One bit of negative here.

The 735 is probably the best portable planer out there. However it should come with a set of Peltor 105 ear muffs. It is one LOUD sucker.

http://www.peltor.com/peltor.com/non_detail.cfm?prod_family=MuffH10&ind_prod_num=H10A001


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*planer*

what wrong with the ridgid 13" planer less money and i belive it will plane just as good as the delta I was going to buy the delta but that was when they were breakiing gears ? the ridgid has a life time warrenty or did ? I use mine dailey for 2 yrs or more Just change the blades when and keep's going No snipe on mine


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a delta,works great BUT no dust collection port.Bought it for $250 on C/L in like new cond. No snipe.Itchy


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

The DeWalt 735 is pretty expensive and very heavy. I think it weighs in at 100 pounds or so, and does not come with a stand of infeed/outfeed tables. While all the reviews of the planer seem to be pretty great, I think it is worth the extra investment to get a nonportable 220V 15" planer. 

I think the Rigid is the best bang for the buck in the portable 13" market, but that is just my opinion. 

I have the 200$ Ryobi AP1301 planer, and while it snipes, it produces excellent cuts, it extremely light weight, and blades are inexpensive. If money is of concern, I would opt for this planer. I would opt for the Rigid over the DeWalt simply because the price is better, it weighs less, and produces the same results. It comes with a stand, and infeed/outfeed tables. If money was no concern, I would definetly opt for the big boy 15" stationary planers. 









This helps out with snipe on the smaller planers a lot.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I once had a Dewalt 735 but now have a stationery 15" grizzly. I feel the dewalt 735 would be a good choice if you added carbide planer blades instead of high speed steel. You would spend an extra $250 for the carbide but you mentioned money was less of an issue.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll chime in also. I've had a 735 since 2004, and it has worked like a champ. I have the infeed/outfeed tables and the mobile stand. Moves around very easily on that stand. If you will be moving it around to store when not in use, I highly recommend the stand (or one of your own). Cuts come out smooth, except when the knives get a nick. Even then, a little sanding removes any lines. Dust collection is great, but like mentioned above, it is a loud planer. I really appreciate some of the small details, T-handle allen wrench that has it's own little storage spot, easily removed top cover, indexed cutter blades that can be replaced with no set-up necessary. If this is your first planer purchase, I'd highly recommend the 735. CH


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I really depends upon what you are going to use the planner for and how often. I have the cheapest Craftsman model that they sell, and it does all that I want of it. However, I do not have a large requirement for a planner.

G


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a 735 and can agree the thing is loud, no question. Dust collection is awesome, if you do not have a collector you cannot use this machine and keep a clean shop. It has a blower in it that actually blow the chips out, so no collector means huge mess in the shop. Blades are expensive compared to other units on the market. With a sharp set of blades the finish is mirror smooth. Blade changes are easy and in total take about 20 minutes. I to have the tables for mine and mobile base. 

Minuses is the blade life is limited. The older two blade Dewalt I had seamed to last longer as far as blade life goes. It to was a good machine. One other minor gripe about the 735, and you can see it in the first picture of this thread. Dewalt has no way of keeping the dust hose out of the way. Like the one above I have to zip tie the hose to the top of the machine off to the side to keep it out of the out feed path. Just wish it had some sort of ridged side feed adapter that would kick the chute to the side.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Thickness planners*

Well know one has said anything about the Makitia Model: 2012NB, Which i think is one of the better planners out there. 
Fastest and easiest blade change system on the market; uses disposible double edge blades 
Quietest (83dB) planer in its class 
4-post design and diagonal cross supports for stability 
Large table extensions to support the workpiece 
Fully adjustable depth stop for repeat cuts 

But then again its my opinion? Oh i would of loved to of had a Stand alone Model, such as a Grizzly , but i have a small shop, and have to buy what fits.. Man to each his own, you will get 100 different opnions, you just have to buy what you like, and can afford.. Make Sawdust.. 
Splinter2


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

don't know what your workload will be, but i would research and find one that planes without snipe, as it is a pita. if you can compensate and leave your board 4" longer while planing, then cut off the snipe - fine. but if your board is already dimensioned and you need to plane it, as said an angled cut helps, but if your board is 10" wide forget it - the big snipe's a comin'. also, adjustable speed for figured wood would be an option a larger planer would have.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

Nate1778 - If the dust hose is in your way, go to a big box store and get an adjustable elbow for hvac. I put one on mine and the hose stays put, off to the side. CH


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats a pretty good idea, is it a slip fit or does it need to be taped on?


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

I used foil faced hvac (not duct) tape to secure it to the dust ejector and clamped the other end to regular 4" flex duct hose. I was going to use something more permanent than tape, but foil faced hvac tape is pretty strong and this has lasted for 6 years. Not bad for a 'temporary' fix...


----------



## reynoldsm (Feb 5, 2012)

*Planner assembly problem*

I've used this planner for a couple years now and have been happy with it. Last night I decided to change the blades for the first time, without looking at the online manual first. I decided to crank the whole unit off the four threaded rods to get access to the blades. Now, I can't thread it back on because the female threads don't run all the way up the shaft. Instead there are two sections of threads and the rods won't align to grab the second set of threads.....can anyone help?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

734 is also a very good planer for $200 less and has in and out feed supports standard. The 735 is a more industrial machine if you need that or just want the best of that size. you will need in feed and out feed support for it to avoid snipe. Proper support is one of the most important things for any planer no matter how small or large.


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

hossyman said:


> I need a planer. Money is less the issue in terms of not wasting it on something more than I need. The 735 is more than I need, but all the reviews on anything less say they are basically sniping pieces of junk. Any suggestions, or should I just bite the bullet and get the Dewalt735 ( 549.00 at Lowes now) ? Any thoughts or help would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


Great planer, most planers in that or under that price range will create a ton of snipe, on the dewalt it's literally minimal, it also has AWESOME dust collection since it includes a blower to get the dust up and out of the blades and although normally you shouldn't consider lumber finish ready after running it through a planer, the feed control the planer provides leaves the wood like glass... just sayin'. Woodcraft is selling these with the in/outfeed tables and an extra set of blades for $649.99 (totally worth the extra cost) look into it!


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

I too have used the makita, though mine doesn't have disposable blades. it's been a good machine, a real workhorse, and even rather quiet if the blades are sharp enough. we use it for crazy hard woods with high silicate content... sometimes the rollers have trouble getting a grip on the 'waxier' feeling boards. But that's a small gripe. Not sure how it stacks up against these others being recommended here, but it's been an excellent machine. no snipe, unless i do something stupid.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Colt W. Knight said:


> This helps out with snipe on the smaller planers a lot.


THAT is a very cool idea!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rrich said:


> One bit of negative here.
> 
> The 735 is probably the best portable planer out there. However it should come with a set of Peltor 105 ear muffs. It is one LOUD sucker.
> 
> http://www.peltor.com/peltor.com/non_detail.cfm?prod_family=MuffH10&ind_prod_num=H10A001


Are not all planners loud?

Geprge


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I have had the 735 for over 5 years now, I really can't complain and I have fed it a steady diet of oak since then, by steady I mean that I have run tons of wood through it and the only problems that I have had are nails. 

If you do buy it, DO NOT tighten the blades really tight, the bolts will stick and as good as the wrench it, it will strip, I had to replace all the screws and the wrench because of this

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------

